# JSP & Hibernate Exception



## mavinatic (24. Okt 2010)

Hallo ich habe Probiert mit einer JSP Seite auf eine datenbnak über hibernate zu zu greifen aber iwie bekomme ich eine EXCEPTION und habe schon alles ausprobiert 


```
An error occurred at line: 1 in the generated java file
The type org.hibernate.Session cannot be resolved. It is indirectly referenced from required .class files

An error occurred at line: 6 in the generated java file
Only a type can be imported. org.hibernate.Session resolves to a package

An error occurred at line: 6 in the jsp file: /AccountManager/logic/Request.jsp
Session cannot be resolved to a type
3:     pageEncoding="ISO-8859-1"%>
4: 
5:     <% 	de.webshop.hibernate.HConnection connection = new de.webshop.hibernate.HConnection(); 
6:     	Session ses = connection.createConnection();
7:     	
8:     	de.webshop.dataobject.Account account = new de.webshop.dataobject.Account();
9:     	account.setUsername(request.getParameter("formReg_username"));
```

Da steht ja org.hibernate.Session kann nicht erreicht werden?! aber ich hab alles genau angegeben  ich verstehs einfach nicht, habt ihr vielleicht ne idee?


----------



## MySelV (24. Okt 2010)

Hi,

sieht aus als würden auf deinem Appserver die Abhängigkeiten (.jars) zu Hibernate fehlen.

Grüße


----------



## mavinatic (24. Okt 2010)

Heyho,

ich benutze ein Tomcat 6.0 Applicationserver muss ich die JARS auch auf dem SERVER importieren?

Tut mir leid das ich soviel frage 
Gruß George


----------



## MySelV (24. Okt 2010)

Hi,

da die Applikation nachher auf dem Server läuft, muss dieser auch alle abhängigen Klassen beinhalten. Woher soll er sonst wissen (in deinem Fall), woher die Klasse Session kommt?

Also alle ins .lib Verzeichnis des Tomcats kopieren. Normalerweise macht man das z.b. über ant mit beim Bauen des Projekts

Grüße


----------

